# Is It A Sign!!!!



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all
My wife just told me, A coworker told her that the place where she keeps her horse.
That all the horses at the stable are losing their winter coats.
So could this be a good sign???







(CAMPING!!!!! CAMPING!!!!)
Don


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I noticed your from the great state of Pennsylvania ( I go to Carlisle every year for a car show).....I wonder what Phil will have to say when they drag him out on the 2nd!!!!









Here in Michigan, it's still BLAAAHHHH!






























Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well back here in the PNW we need some more snow pack so I hope Phil gets the begeesis scared out of him!

I want spring too but not without haveing winter first.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Heck with Summer...I want to go skiing! Weather is above zero....wooohooo!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, it is a sign - a sign they are probably leaving the barn lights on longer at night!


----------

